# Postfix, odbieranie poczty.

## Karmazyn

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = yavallana.kashitsu.net

mydomain = kashitsu.net

myorigin = $mydomain

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

mynetworks = 89.25.200.82/24, 127.0.0.0/8

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/readme

home_mailbox = .maildir/
```

/etc/mail/aliases

```
MAILER-DAEMON:      postmaster

postmaster:         root

adm:                root

bin:                root

daemon:             root

exim:               root

lp:                 root

mail:               root

named:              root

nobody:             root

postfix:            root

root:      kyujitsu

abuse:              postmaster

ftp:                root

hostmaster:         root

news:               usenet

noc:                root

security:           root

usenet:             root

uucp:               root

webmaster:          root

www:                webmaster

kyujitsu:   kyujitsu@kashitsu.net

```

Tak skonfigurowany POSTFIX wysyła mi pocztę:

http://www.kashitsu.net/kyujitsu.png

Ale gdy na GMail'u przekazałem pocztę z powrotem do mojego serwera to jej nie otrzymałem. Prosiłbym o sprawdzenie mi plików konfiguracyjnych, w razie potrzeby więcej informacji z chęcią użyczę.

Oraz które porty powinienem otworzyć, aby można było odbierać pocztę? Aktualnie tylko port 80 jest otwarty na routerze.Last edited by Karmazyn on Wed Apr 16, 2008 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *Karmazyn wrote:*   

> Oraz które porty powinienem otworzyć, aby można było odbierać pocztę? Aktualnie tylko port 80 jest otwarty na routerze.

 

najlepiej to port smtp. A który to?

```
cat /etc/services
```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

----------

## Karmazyn

/etc/services:

```
smtp            25/tcp          mail            # Simple Mail Transfer

smtp            25/udp
```

Port został odblokowany dla TCP jak i UDP. Poczta dalej nie dochodzi do serwera :/

Aktualizacja:

nowy plik konfiguracyjny main.cf

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = poczta.kashitsu.net

mydomain = kashitsu.net

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

mynetworks = 89.25.200.82/24, 127.0.0.0/8

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/readme

home_mailbox = .maildir/

```

aliases:

```
root:    andrzej@kashitsu.net
```

Gdy wysyłam pocztę do siebie pod adres andrzej@kashitsu.net to otrzymuje:

```
poczta 2 # ls

2B5E05F725

poczta 2 # pwd

/var/spool/postfix/defer/2

poczta 2 # cat 2B5E05F725

<andrzej@kashitsu.net>: lost connection with kashitsu.net[89.25.200.82] while receiving the initial server greeting

recipient=andrzej@kashitsu.net

offset=201

status=4.4.2

action=delayed

reason=lost connection with kashitsu.net[89.25.200.82] while receiving the initial server greeting

poczta 2 # 
```

----------

